# Market keeps giving error when trying paid apps on .605 rooted with Shuji 2.2



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello all

I have this issue on both rooted .602 and .605 running Shuji 2.2 ROM. Every time I try to pay for an app and download it I get "an error occurred try again" message and cannot purchase or downlaod the app. I have tried everything from reinstall to clearing data, cache, system reset, etc with no luck.

Has anyone had this happen or know a fix? I've also tried unistalling the market, the com.android.vending data folder and then reinstalling from scratch....nothing seems to get me past this error. I even trying the Market Fix found in another thread.

I can download free apps no problem. I've checked my CC info on Google checkout and everything is good to go. I can't figure this out.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's a fix from Apex. It should apply here. It's the second post.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

KatsumeBlisk said:


> Here's a fix from Apex. It should apply here. It's the second post.


Worked perfectly! Thank you so much for your help. I'll check back in a few days to let ya know if it still works lol. Seriously thank you!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"zbjones said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have this issue on both rooted .602 and .605 running Shuji 2.2 ROM. Every time I try to pay for an app and download it I get "an error occurred try again" message and cannot purchase or downlaod the app. I have tried everything from reinstall to clearing data, cache, system reset, etc with no luck.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue. What exactly did you do to fix it? Am i going to have to switch from Shuji 2.2 to an Apex ROM? 
DX rooted running Shuji 2.2 w/ BigDX blue bionic theme


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> I'm having the same issue. What exactly did you do to fix it? Am i going to have to switch from Shuji 2.2 to an Apex ROM?
> DX rooted running Shuji 2.2 w/ BigDX blue bionic theme


No the fix is just a themed market. It works on shuji.


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Dr. Carpenter said:


> No the fix is just a themed market. It works on shuji.


Man.... I'm starting to get discouraged . Ive downloaded Dark Market 3.whatever, went into recovery using Droid2 Bootstrapper, flashed the .zip and when straight to the market to see if it worked but no dice. So I deleted the .zip re-downloaded it flashed it.... and ... nothing. Then even tried wiping the cache before flashing but nada. Is there another market fix I could try?


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> Man.... I'm starting to get discouraged . Ive downloaded Dark Market 3.whatever, went into recovery using Droid2 Bootstrapper, flashed the .zip and when straight to the market to see if it worked but no dice. So I deleted the .zip re-downloaded it flashed it.... and ... nothing. Then even tried wiping the cache before flashing but nada. Is there another market fix I could try?


Try mounting system first.


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Dr. Carpenter said:


> Try mounting system first.


First, I really appreciate you helping me. Second, that's uncharted territory for me. I'm still kind of a newb. Do I do that in recovery?


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> First, I really appreciate you helping me. Second, that's uncharted territory for me. I'm still kind of a newb. Do I do that in recovery?


OK. Recovery, mounted system, flashed zip. 
Took it for a spin..... Error. Package not signed Blah blah. Is it me? Is it just the market? Lol!


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> OK. Recovery, mounted system, flashed zip.
> Took it for a spin..... Error. Package not signed Blah blah. Is it me? Is it just the market? Lol!


Not sure. I'm not at home right now or I could look into I more. In the meantime, if you have access to a computer, you can sign in at market.android.com and purchase apps that way. A pain I know, but a temporary workaround.


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"Dr. Carpenter said:


> Not sure. I'm not at home right now or I could look into I more. In the meantime, if you have access to a computer, you can sign in at market.android.com and purchase apps that way. A pain I know, but a temporary workaround.


Thanks Doc. I really appreciate your expertise. I see you chatting it up w/ DMX , Rummy,and Sensei, never thought I'd be getting help from one of the greats. I appreciate all you guys do, its brought me a long way and. I've learned tons from you.


----------



## Dr. Carpenter (Jun 10, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> Thanks Doc. I really appreciate your expertise. I see you chatting it up w/ DMX , Rummy,and Sensei, never thought I'd be getting help from one of the greats. I appreciate all you guys do, its brought me a long way and. I've learned tons from you.


Lol please don't insult those guys by lumping me in with them  What little I know I learned from them and others like them.


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

uglyike642 said:


> I'm having the same issue. What exactly did you do to fix it? Am i going to have to switch from Shuji 2.2 to an Apex ROM?
> DX rooted running Shuji 2.2 w/ BigDX blue bionic theme


I tried it the first time by just flashing the .zip in recovery and i got the same results you did, a big fat fail lol. So I deleted the market that wasn't working on my X thru TB first, then flashed the Dark Market in Recovery....and yay....it worked!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"zbjones said:


> I tried it the first time by just flashing the .zip in recovery and i got the same results you did, a big fat fail lol. So I deleted the market that wasn't working on my X thru TB first, then flashed the Dark Market in Recovery....and yay....it worked!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! I'm about to try that right now! Ill let you know the result. This has been such a pain in the A.


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm about to try that right now! Ill let you know the result. This has been such a pain in the A.


Quick question. Do I delete just the Market? Or the whole, market and market updater and market feedback?


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"uglyike642 said:


> Quick question. Do I delete just the Market? Or the whole, market and market updater and market feedback?


OK. I've deleted the market using TB, Recovery, flashed the zip and HOORAY! I can now make purchases once again. BUT... i still can't update my already purchased apps. I get an error message saying "package not signed correctly "


----------



## zbjones (Sep 23, 2011)

uglyike642 said:


> OK. I've deleted the market using TB, Recovery, flashed the zip and HOORAY! I can now make purchases once again. BUT... i still can't update my already purchased apps. I get an error message saying "package not signed correctly "


That I have no idea about. Everything seems to be working OK for me right now. I'm relatively new to this scene. Actually SBF"d for the first time about a month ago. I'm still learning... and I've realized how seriously life saving reading these forums can be. I've gone thru hundreds of threads on here and other forums teaching myself and learning from what everyone has built on.

One thing that might make a difference for you is to make sure you clear your market data and cache, and probably booting into recovery and clearing the cache partition would be a good idea too. I'm sure some others reading this may have other ideas too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## uglyike642 (Jul 21, 2011)

"zbjones said:


> That I have no idea about. Everything seems to be working OK for me right now. I'm relatively new to this scene. Actually SBF"d for the first time about a month ago. I'm still learning... and I've realized how seriously life saving reading these forums can be. I've gone thru hundreds of threads on here and other forums teaching myself and learning from what everyone has built on.
> 
> One thing that might make a difference for you is to make sure you clear your market data and cache, and probably booting into recovery and clearing the cache partition would be a good idea too. I'm sure some others reading this may have other ideas too.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I think I may have found a "band aid" . Now that i have a functional market (in that i can make purchases) , I ended up deleting all of the apps that I could not update. Then reinstalled the updated versions. It seem to work for every app except for my gmail. If I were to do it to my gmail I would have to wipe my whole phone and I don't want to go through the hassle right now. Thanks for all your help I really appreciate all your input. Couldn't have done it without the 2 of you.


----------

